#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Who would you kill?

## ZeldaFitz

I put this up at OKF but I want to know from our members here. I said my mother as she abused me from the time I could walk, thankfully she died on Sunday, and I am miles and miles away and will not be going to her funeral, she can't hurt me any more.

----------


## Belphebe

Hitler.......

----------


## Sara D

Father although he is suffering enough for the both of us.

----------


## Emma

Animal abusers, and make them die a slow death.

----------


## morningstar

it is sad to hear that your mother treated you like that Z.
Whom would I kill? Lets see, wheres my list 
I would love to kill a lot of relatives. They stole more than a fortune from my family & act like such devout religious people & speak of god all the time.
And all zealots, false prophets, right conservative extremists , hitler, taliban, etc etc .. so many people, so less time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emma

i think i shall join you.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

My sainted mother beat me with belts, sticks, brushes, anything she could get her hands on, I hope she rots in hell.

----------


## DeadManWalking

Interesting topic  :Big Grin:  I would kill with GREAT pleasure those "people" who are skinning dogs and cats alive grrhhh and other animal abusers...and also with GREAT pleasure would kill 3 persons who made my life real horror...

----------


## zero

there is no one in my life I would like to see dead. in a bigger picture extremists: Muslims, Christians, Hebrews, atheists, Hindu's, all of them that are extremists, though not death perhaps a comedic parody.

----------


## spinosaurus01

Robert Mugabe.

Or my ex who left me for my best friend and then turned him against me.

----------


## Belphebe

You will be very busy.

----------


## angeress

Who I would kill are:
Child Molesters, Racists (black/white/oriental/etc), and in someways I would love to see the death of Mugabe.
Sorry to hear about your mother Zelda, but I will notice there is a past-life connection to all this. Now do not smirk, but I have noticed that relationships which are strained between mother/daughter is a sign that those two were rivals in love in a previous life.

----------


## angeress

Apparently to murder someone will only wreck your future incantation, and get this many murderers usually end up in lives which are wretched and they tend to die before their time.
I would love to murder the people who kill animals for kicks though, but giving them some kicks in their direction. :Mad:

----------


## angeress

Apparently I have heard with certain Voodooic and other LHP rituals you can actually kill a person. :EEK!: 
Is it worth it though is the question you shoud ask yourself.

----------


## Emma

after watching a show called the view, all of those nasty women. i would love to zap them all to mars. what bad telly.

----------


## Sara D

I don't know if i would kill anyone, it is not in me to want to do this.

----------


## Belphebe

Hmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## morningstar

> i think i shall join you.


That would be lovely. & I shall join you in killing animal abusers.

----------


## morningstar

> My sainted mother beat me with belts, sticks, brushes, anything she could get her hands on, I hope she rots in hell.


Wow, that is why I strongly believe that humans should not be allowed to breed like insects & animals. Although maybe its not possible, perhaps there should be a law which makes sure that only those who are responsible & capable should be allowed to have children.
I didn't want to bring this up but my mom is abusive too but mostly verbally abusive. Thought I don't want to kill her, there are times when I would want to hurt her maybe. I choose words as my weapon though.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> Wow, that is why I strongly believe that humans should not be allowed to breed like insects & animals. Although maybe its not possible, perhaps there should be a law which makes sure that only those who are responsible & capable should be allowed to have children.
> I didn't want to bring this up but my mom is abusive too but mostly verbally abusive. Thought I don't want to kill her, there are times when I would want to hurt her maybe. I choose words as my weapon though.


I think women should be tested to see if they are stable and if not, sterilize them, as animals treat their young better than humans, sorry if I sound harsh.

----------


## Emma

> That would be lovely. & I shall join you in killing animal abusers.


thank you morningstar.

----------


## morningstar

> I think women should be tested to see if they are stable and if not, sterilize them, as animals treat their young better than humans, sorry if I sound harsh.


No, you sound completely reasonable. But I am not a sexist & the same should apply to males as well.

----------


## morningstar

> thank you morningstar.


My pleasure.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> kinda strange lots of voices today cant watch to tv with schizophrenia my anger has gone away know i dont know how not mad at church of satan or hells angels basically and those darn gov really know how to corner a person


bullfrosrule do you take medication for your schizophrenia? How many voices do you hear, and what do they say? Are you many personalities, you know instead of being a schizophrenic you could be what Magi would call a walk in or multiples.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Well you are accepted here, so think of this as your forum home, and no one will spit on you here, and if they try they will regret it.

----------


## Jarhog

Hay, bullfrog I think I actually understand what your saying on this thread.

I think I would get rid of all the minions that serve the powers that be so that they would die nice and slow because they probably could not even feed themselves.

Killing is the easy part, living with it afterword is hard even if they did deserve it. Then there are those that don't have the common decency to stay dead when you do kill them. I hate that but majick can be the perfect weapon because so few courts in the developed world believe in such things.

----------


## avangard

I would kill child abusers. I would kill animal abusers. I would kill guys who hit their wives/girlfriends. I would kill women who leave their children or harass them. I would kill people who kill their own parents. I would kill all rapists. And finally I would kill my ex boss for being an asshole (I know this is not a good enough reason, but I sometimes do want to kill him  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ZeldaFitz

If we did that there would be no one left in the world but a few, and think what a nice world it would be,

----------


## ZeldaFitz

How can you kill a being that doesn't exist?

----------


## Thetalpha

Good point Zelda.

I would kill every Scientologist who *knows* that he is promoting a scam and does so happily and willingly.

----------


## Belphebe

Scientologists, I forgot about them.

----------


## Liber_eight

I'm not certain, having not yet tried it, but i believe that it may be a lot more painful to condemn someone to life versus death. I think death reeks of finality in a form of release. I think that the actions of some warrant more than only death. So, I think if I were in a position to kill, it would be either a no alternative situation or a help to others, such as those dying that are ready to go and are in pain. As for the animal and child abusers, rapists, etc., I'd be sure they would wish for death.

----------


## morningstar

I feel like killing David Icke sometimes.

----------


## Thetalpha

Eh? I kind of don't get your posts, I'm sorry.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I saw the forum, we need someone who could care less, this guy is a pig, and deserves to be on the spit. I did not know Lady Dunsany but she is loved by many and i have had the privilege of meeting her husband an friends at a meet up during the Holidays. her husband is handling it well, but if it was me I would take them down.

----------


## Belphebe

> You know black and white are arbitrary designations based on personal morality. What you need is someone who operates amorally. Today it is still Nassim Mahfouz. That rat bastard. He might already be dead in which case I regret not personally wrapping my fingers around his throat and squeezing till the noises stopped.


Vir they won't leave Lady D alone, it is breaking my Dad's heart as he knew her and her husband, they are actually making her a question and answer, she has sisters that are members here, so what must they be feeling. Home of the Kin - View topic - Drakomis Basic Interview Questions

----------


## Belphebe

No they should not drag her name through the mud, but they are. I care because it hurts my dad, and the dead should be left alone.

----------


## Emma

Saturn does not forgive, I am an astrologer and I know, he is one to be reckon with and loves to help any way he can, but expects a trade off.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I don't know how Lady Dunsany's family deals with the mud slinging. I would not stop till these assholes were taken care of if it was my family member, although my family are spawns from hell anyway.

----------


## Sara D

Why can't they let her rest in peace like everyone wants? It is a form of grave robbing.

----------


## Emma

> For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. I bounce a fractally divergent cascade of particles off Saturn or utilize its influence on quantum probability and I'm going to get pushed back. It's just the way the universe works and I'm ok with that. By my count I should have been dead at least four times by now so I've taken a rather devil may care attitude to personal danger. thanks for the confirmation on Saturn though. You don't know if Saturn is visible tonight do you? Specifically for the Northern Hemisphere, Eastern coast of the US.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind found it. Should be just to the right of Virgo, an interesting position for what I have in mind but hell it should still work.


it was till feb 20th, i don't know if is is possible now to see.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Oh yeah, I saw him at my space. Uggghhhhhllllllly.  :EEK!:

----------


## morningstar

My ex, she messages me like once in 2 months & doesn't reply. I don't even try talking with her & yet she does that but old wounds sometimes still hurt. 
Must she always torment me like this?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Block her, she has power over you, once you cut her off it will drive her mad.

----------


## morningstar

But maybe I do want her to message me, even if it hurts. :Confused:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Oh ho, you are a masochist, well to each his own.

----------


## morningstar

I guess kind of  :Smile:

----------


## Vir Sapiens

It's probably possible to do just that. Think about it. You connect to information with this thing, information that exists as energy when you get right down to it. Our minds are nothing more than energetic information. Our will an extension of that. So I suppose if you really wanted to try and develop a connection with the energy that is the Internet with your own energy and use it to transmit potentially deadly electrical force then you could do it. Wouldn't even have to be a lot of electrical force just enough to make the heart jump out of time.

----------


## evilone666

I would to do away with any person who is opposed to Satanism. I think the world should be made safe for us.

----------


## smiling-abuse

all the burnt out tweekers, actually i really only have one in mind, and it's because i pity him, he will suffer until he dies, i would like to put him out of his misery, he's sad and frustrated every day, but his brain doesn't work right anymore, i tried to help him but he can't learn, i would like to end it for him.
Edit: wow i didn't realize how long this thread was.

----------


## Emma

> I would to do away with any person who is opposed to Satanism. I think the world should be made safe for us.


Zelda said that to me the other day in an email. you two think alike. lol. i see no one has named a person in government.

----------


## monsterbetty

I'd want to kill my husband but I'd probably regret it eventually. Love turns into hate so easily.

----------


## monsterbetty

> hey your the one from yahoo spiritual and religion arent ya golly followen me g


No, I'm not. Sorry?

----------


## Goth_Queen

Hmm....I would kill my "mom", my abusive ex boyfriend, the pope, and all the people at school who make fun of me....and a bunch of other people. Oh, and including the person who shot John F. Kennedy. Not sure if it was Lee Harvey Oswald, but if he did and was still alive I'd kill him too.

----------


## NewAeon93

If I ever get advanced enough in LHP techniques to actually kill with magick (as said, what court would buy that?), I would kill:
The Pope, for covering up the massive Catholic child rape scandal
All child molesters, pedophiles, animal abusers, child abusers.
My girlfriend's abusive ex-husband who doesnt seem to understand they are over, keeps showing up when unwanted, tries to start **** with me, etc etc. Granted he has a right to see his kids but thats it. Theres no legal requirement for his ex-wife to even speak to him.
A few years ago I would have wanted to kill George W Bush, but now that he's useless and waiting to die in Crawford Texas, I'd rather just watch him drink himself to death and become a shell of the already pitiful being he once was.
Also anyone who is seriously opposed to any branch of occultism, as in opposed to the point of mounting political campagns against us, picketing gatherings and so forth. I don't mean your average christian who just disagrees with us because thats what their fairy tale tells them to.

Damn, I'm gonna be busy

----------


## Nual123

I'm feel so sorry for the people who wish death upon others, even if they effect your life in a terrible way wishing there death is pointless. Everything living dies, twisting yourselves up with dark thoughts is in the long run harmful to yourselves. Nature is cruel and merciless.

Peace  :Smile:

----------


## Light

Hate takes a lot of energy. It can be hard to not feel hate to the ones that hurt you and your loved ones over and over again, but the amount of energy it takes to be hating someone, it might be better to channel that energy to something constructive, like shilding from them instead, etc...
Just an idea...blessed be.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

I'm not sure one has to hate anyone to kill them. Some people just need to be taken care of. It's not malicious. It's not hate filled it is simply a solemn duty that must be carried out. While I agree that for your average run of the mill annoyance a ward of some sort is probably the best way to go, there are just some times when violence is the best answer. The only way that will ever not be true is if all of humanity suddenly evolves beyond the need for violent confrontation. Until that day happens there will always be a need for killing and violence. Although one could also argue that there needs to be emotional content for magic to work and hate is a powerful emotion. I'd say it gives more energy than it takes to maintain honestly, particularly if channeled correctly. I've always viewed hate and love as being polar opposites in the emotional scale and hate is every bit as powerful an emotional impetus as love.

----------


## Light

Thank you for your input . I am struggeling at the moment with something similar , but as I've understood it comes back and I try to avoid hate in my thoughts for this person...It actually is so bad my situation ,that my GP said that he wont stop until he is dead, jokingly (I hope) , but so many of my close friends have also watched in horror for years ,how he stalkes , harrasses and has assulted me several times in the past. He now has been charged for several serious counts on assulting me, by the polis.....
I'm trying shilding at the moment, but as a novice to all this, I don't know how effective it really is. I do hope karma will come back at him, at least that's what most of people around me say to me...I just whish there would be a solution to these people, as so many years of our lives are waisted in surviving them and being afraid of what will they come up with next...So far it feels, that I'm getting stronger in my self, but it will remain to be seen ,what will happen now and in court . I do hope he will get a long sentence, so I finally would have a few years rest, however , I've also been told if gets locked up, he will get worse, when he gets out. So I find that I'm caught between a rock and hard plate all the time...and scared...so shilding is the only thing I'm trying to do at the moment.


I whish you good luck with your situation and hopefully you'll find something to help you and your friend out. She is already lucky that you are thinking about her like this and having carrying thoughts for her..

Blessed be.... :Smile:

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Well a caveat to that advice kkkhhh555. I think in most places if you shoot someone in the leg just for trespassing you can still be charged with assault with a deadly weapon, never mind the civil suit. There are a few states that have castle laws, like Florida, that say you can defend your property or yourself with deadly force if necessary regardless of whether the intruder has a weapon or intent to harm you. Castle laws are the exception though not the rule. Most other states recognize a couple of factors in a justifiable shooting. The first is whether or not you could reasonably escape the situation. If the police or the judge and jury think you could have run away and called the cops then you'll be charged with assault with a deadly weapon, provided the shot is in the leg, below the waist and you have to pray you don't hit the femural artery otherwise you just wracked up a manslaughter charge. Secondly most states recognize an escalation of force. That is to say if you shoot an unarmed opponent, regardless of their intent, you're in the wrong. Unless they have a weapon or you can prove that you had good reason to think they had a weapon then you're going to get charged. It varies from state to state but, shooting someone is always a sticky proposition at best since most legal systems recognize a very narrow definition for a justified shooting.

----------


## Kazahel

I would personally only kill whoever I felt threatened my life. 

Unless I knew I was dreaming.. lol.

----------


## grbree

my father and mother before i was born so i wuoldnt need to make a giant wall of text to appropiately answer this question.

----------


## Norin

I'd kill nobody, like really, not one single soul  :Big Grin: 

Think about it: Any child molester, insane dictator, murderous psychopath, cannibal and so on and so forth, is the expression of some valid force or frequency that is active in the universe, or in our collective minds. Killing its current expression (some random guy in this case) will not "fix the problem" (assuming it is really a problem, and could ever be fixed).

Killing its current expression would just delay it, and make it show up somewhere else, perhaps much stronger and darker than before.

Sure actions can be taken to improve things in the world, but generally that action, at least from my understanding, is not killing some dude.

So much for killing people in order to cause some positive effect in the world. 

The other possible reason to kill someone would be for fun. If that's one of your turn ons then great, this is Sparta! But for me it just seems rather disturbing and wasteful, a lot of effort spent with little reward to show for at the end.

What happened to scaring, stalking, raping, outsmarting or bitchslapping people ? I thought all of those were more fun, and have far less consequences to worry about, compared to killing  :Tongue:

----------


## Norin

> i wouldn't kill, i would take every animal abuser and cut their arms off, and then bury them in the sand.


Bury them in the sand ? What happened to good ol' wearing them as a necklace ?  :Big Grin: 

You could also make some awesome T-shirts to go with the hands, like "Try masturbating now, a-hole" or "In Soviet Russia, chicken eat YOU!" and also you could move people to action with'em: Grab attention with "Lend a hand" and on the back "Amputate an animal abuser TODAY". Before you know it, everyone would be too afraid to even FEED an animal  :Smile: 




> Well, you have some points. But I think (and this is what I believe) that one can kill for revenge. I don't believe in forgivness. And also people has for all time killed each other for different reasons, why should we expect everybody to live in harmony and peace when we never has done that?


So you have people that you would happily go and kill today, and have fun doing it, if given the chance and not have legal issues ? I for one have thought a bit about this, and nobody comes to mind. Maybe it's just me, that I haven't had enough Ninja clans killing enough of my loved ones or something, but on some inspection I find that whatever crap has happened at one time or another, I always had some part in it, so it would be kinda hard to just go kill people over it, much more productive to fix my internal crap in here, and enjoy life  :Big Grin: 

Then there's that whole karma thing to worry about, blah I say it's not worth it. I don't wanna get born in my next life as some submissive woman in an Islamic country, or some ugly trailer park trash feeding like a pig on McDonalds and KFC all day long. IMO not worth it, just say no  :Smile:

----------


## Anukramet

I would kill only fictional characters that exist. For example Donald Duck or the abominable snowman. Perhaps I would kill Donald Duck WITH the abominable snowman. But where the heck can I find the heart of Donald Duck so I can eat it and gain its strenght? Not to mention the livers for divination... :Big Grin:

----------


## kid kunjer

i'm sorry to hear you were beaten, I was too when i was young.
but then what is "I"? no cells are the same, my character's different and i've never seen evidence of a soul.
you know, the only thing that meant it was "me" that was beaten, was my anger. and that was only hurting myself. sitting around feeling angry all the time ain't no fun. just let it go and then it really does feel like it never happened. you can rewrite your own history rather than let it be imposed on you.
until i forgave my magic did not work so well, now it works real good.

----------


## PakNak

I would kill anything or anybody who would be a treath to the people I love.

----------


## EtuMalku

God . . . naturally!~

----------


## EtuMalku

That would be God . . . LOL!!


> Who would you kill?
> 
> Any warned person who, repeatedly and deliberately, keeps on obstructing my Will.
> 
> "My true will is my only Law."

----------


## EtuMalku

honestly and personally, I wouldn't kill anyone, everyone is entitled to their reality.

----------


## I-S-O-N

Your mother's abusive treatment of you is unfortunate, but please try to forgive. I found out it is best to try to have compassion for all, even those who were the worst of monsters to us. This may sound difficult but the reason I say this is best is because human beings have the nasty habit of turning into those they hate.

Because of this, I wish death on no one. The only wish I have towards them is that such people would be blessed with spiritual enlightenment for I know that is the only way they can change for the better.

----------


## PsykoSara

I don't know. A few years ago I would've killed my mom, but we've fixed the problems between us. Apart from the obvious "people who really had it coming", probably nobody. I believe in karma, and I'm really not angry enough to go and kill someone.

----------


## Ziggy_wolf

Had I`d been asked a feew years ago I woud say my former teacher, who physicly and verbaly abused me and many other students.
But, now I would thank him, and anyother who made my life a living hell. 
Because they showd me my weakness, they forced me to overcome it and they made me stronger. 

But If I were to kill a person or persons, I would go for those who bring harm and kill others, animal abusers, bullies.
I would be like a vigilante, disposeing of criminals who make life miserable. 

I would also have killedoff all the extremists, but I`m not sure what good it would do, or it will change peoples weivs.


But most likely, I`d kill who ever poses a real threat to my families safety.

----------


## Tryptaminescape

Someone trying to kill me, that's all. It would have to be a serious situation in which my options for survival were kill or be killed. There are plenty of people in this world that I can't stand, but I feel like if I have the freedom to live, then I should allow the same, no matter how shitty the person is. 

Of course with those people spoken of who abuse animals for fun. I don't know. I've never been in a situation to witness it first hand, so I can't say as I'd stick to my live and let live philosophy.

----------


## devakxes

If I had to kill someone, it would be someone trying to take my life or a loved one's life.

I've had an extremely difficult life.
I live with a mentally ill mother who hasn't been the nicest of people to me, I still love her even though she drives me crazy. My father is an alcoholic and doesn't really want anything to do with me because of his own problems of self-worth. He's a doctor so he's had many wives, most of those wives only wanting him for money and abusing me. I also was physically and emotionally abused by someone, later being raped by him and almost murdered when I was 12 years old... my father and his wife of the time grounded me saying it was my fault. I still have scars on my arms, back, legs, and one on my neck from when he tried to kill me. It was a couple centimeters away from my adam's apple.

If anything, I realize that sometimes Justice does need to be served but this isn't an ideal reality. You can kill the person but the pain won't go away unless you let it go. 

The best revenge is showing that they did not create you. It is redefining yourself, changing your personality to become how you like it, achieving your dreams and being happy in life. 

I don't believe in Karma but I believe in natural consequence. If you hurt someone, you're going to get hurt by them or someone who cares about them, or you are going to get in trouble with the Law or possibly brew distrust amongst your own loved one's. I only think such beliefs have power when one believes in them... belief in this case being sustained Will. 

There is my two cents.

----------


## Light

At times, I see killing a perpetrator after the fact or them dying, as an easy way out for them. Better is for them to get back, what they've done to you. However, in a situation of life and death, kill or be killed or a loved one is in danger. I don't think I would hesitate.
@ devakxes, you will get out one day, as you probably know. Your Will, will get you through. That's how I did it.

----------


## devakxes

I love my mother because she has tried to be a mom. It is only complicated because I have to take care of her in the sense of making sure other people don't harass her for being this fanatic christian who thinks the devil lives in her toilet, making sure she goes to the doctor and eats properly, etc.

I'm actually moving out in January. Except I will have to see her once a week and have my sister check up on her.

----------


## Light

Excellent to hear. Things will get easier for you. 
You will finally have your own life , even if you'll check up on her and care for her on a weekly basis, with your sisters help. 
It will make a difference as you'll have your own space.

You truly are a Light bearer, with everything you've been through. Blessings to you  :Smile:

----------


## Vermillion

I wouldn't want to kill anyone. There's enough senseless, overkill violence as it is. *killjoy*

----------


## NyxRaven

ZeldaFitz, yes, that would be an amazing world.

Cast4Good, you cannot kill what never existed.

----------


## AhronGaze

"I heard of this old man who lived through so many difficult
situations with people, having been in many battles and wars. He
remarked how wonderful his life is with not one "enemy" in his life.
He was asked by one bewildered person. How is this possible? 
"Quite simple really; I made sure none of them survived."
Tic

This is the world I was raised in.
Respect your local bikers.

----------

